# Best Free/discounted timeshare promotion?



## msmaui (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anybody know of any great timeshare promotions in which the stay at the propert or sister property is either free or very affordable.  We stayed in Cabo San Lucas at the Pueblo Bonito Pacifica last Nov. for $299.99 for 8 days and then they gave us 6 free drink coupons and $200 in  food/drink credit and 1/2spa.  It was unbelieveable and we probably would have bought but we arrived late and they had us do the tour the very next morning so didn't know if I would like Mexico.  I love Hawaii.  So, if anyone knows of anywhere with a beach Bahamas, Hawaii, Mexico......THanks


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2007)

There are a couple of on-going offers for Maui thru Starwood and Marriott, but not at the prices you found in Mexico.  The two Hawaii offers run about $700-800 and include a standard hotel room for 7 nights, a rental car, and a $100 hotel gift certificate.  It's still a significant savings; probably about 1/3 of the cost to book it yourself

You are usually housed in a hotel room:  For Starwood that would be the Ka'anapali Sheraton or Westin.  Occasionally, during the off-season, people might be housed in the Westin timeshare on Maui, but that's rare.

I believe you can also get a similar offer from Starwood for Princeville, Kauai, and Cancun right now, and possibly somewhere else, since they have several properties in the works.


----------

